# Directv2PC activation code?



## dudeman135 (Jul 22, 2008)

When I run the latest directv2pc playback advisor software, the test fails and I am never prompted to enter my email address to receive an activation code. How can I get an activation code if my system check fails? I read that the earlier versions of the actual software piece work better so I downloaded the 4526 software from someone on here, but still cannot install it if I don't have a serial number. Any advice?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dudeman135 said:


> When I run the latest directv2pc playback advisor software, the test fails and I am never prompted to enter my email address to receive an activation code. How can I get an activation code if my system check fails? I read that the earlier versions of the actual software piece work better so I downloaded the 4526 software from someone on here, but still cannot install it if I don't have a serial number. Any advice?


I think you need "to play with" the DirecTV website. "passing the advisor" wasn't a requirement to get the software. They have moved the advisor around a bit, but you should still be able to download the old version of this apps which is where the email & serial number come from.
Try this link: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4920044


----------



## dudeman135 (Jul 22, 2008)

Excellent thanks, when I click on the Beta Download on that page (which I've done at least 10 times, thinking they ask for the email when you install the software) and noticed it asks for the email on the page after that. Thanks!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

It depends alot on why your system check fails. The newest version is definitely the best so far. If it fails because you have a vid card or monitor that doesnt support HDCP, or something like that, an older version of the software is not going to help you.


----------

